# Results of Great Lakes largemouth Series 22.5LBS



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

Here are the results for Sunday's Central Erie Division event out of West Harbor.

I would like to thank everyone who came out and fished on Sunday. This was the rainiest event that I ever fished in. We witnessed the largest water spout sit out in the Lake for 40 minutes. There was 2 feet of water at the ramp.

Everyone caught a ton of fish but Brown and Thivner found the monster sack. They had 5 bookends. Great Job! 

They took home first place, the 15lb pot and a Denali Rod certificate. They unfortunately chose the wrong big fish and lost the Big Bass Pot. 

The *Sharpnack Big Bass* award went to first time entrants and fourth place finishers Zieber and Saylor with a 4.70lb large-mouth. Congrats!

Congrats to the rest of the field! 

1st Place - Brian Brown / Rob Thivner - 5 fish - 22.53 lbs.
2nd Place - Dave Fishbaugh / Gary Mohler - 5 fish - 16.53 lbs.
3rd Place - Michael Vinson / Roger Powers - 5 fish - 14.16 lbs.
4th Place - Jarrett Zieber / Adam Saylor - 5 fish - 13.91 lbs.
5th Place - Michael Simonton / John Klienoder - 5 fish - 13.45 lbs.

Sharpnack Chevy Big Bass - Zieber / Saylor - 4.70 lb.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

OUTSTANDING!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

That was a great event and looking forward to the next one


----------



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks for the compliment. 

I think we have a great core of nice fisherman and we are having a good time.


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

Lake Erie.... The Largemouth capital of the world!!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Definitely was an awesome tourny....felt good to finish 4th and get big bass as well.....seems like the tourny has an awesome group of guys and ran well!!! Cant wait for the next tourny!!


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow heck with the smallmouth 22lbs+ will compete anytime!!!! Wish I could have been there wifes birthday was that day and I wanted to keep out of trouble. I will make it eventually heard good thing about the tournament keep it up Dave and DJ. Cant wait to be able to fish watch out Thivner I got your number. Ha Ha. Great job to the winners!!!!!!!!



Jami Norman www.OMBTT.com


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Wow that is a MONSTER SACK! What's even more impressive is that they all had to of been identically sized seeing that big bass was 4.7lbs, and a 22.5lb sack is an average fish of 4.5lbs.

Great job guys!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Ya thats a monster bag definitely.....his big bass went 4.3lbs. Big bass for the tourny was ours at 4.7lbs. Thing looked like a carp....he had massive shoulders but no gut unfortunately. Fun day on the water with all the rain!!


----------

